# Pen Pal service



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org)PERMISSION TO REPOSTLee Cohen, PhDCF Alliancecfpenpal###yahoo.comThe CF Alliance offers a free, international pen pal program for ChronicFatigue Syndrome (CFS), Myalgic Encephalomyelitis (ME)and Fibromyalgia (FM)sufferers of all ages, as well as their families and caregivers. Allinformation is kept strictly confidential and pen pals are matched bygender, age and interests. This is a friendship connection, not a datingservice.Please mail info request or completed pen pal application with a SASE (ifoutside of the USA, send an International Reply Coupon) to:CF AlliancePO Box 9204Bardonia, NY 10954 USA*Email: cfpenpal###yahoo.com*More Info: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CFAlliance *Print an application: http://www.paintgarden.com/ Best Wishes for Better Health!


----------

